# E/M Level with additional procedure



## bandrewso5 (Nov 28, 2008)

Should an E and M level be reduced when adding modifier 25 and performing additional procedure in the Emergency Room?  I am coding for the physician's services.  The situation would be the initial splinting of a fracture after diagnosing the fracture in the ER.  

Thanks for your help.
Beverly


----------



## pamtienter (Nov 28, 2008)

The E/M level is chosen based on the separately identifiable evaluation and management service that is provided in addition to the procedure and related services, so it wouldn't need to be reduced when adding the 25 modifier.


----------

